# Sensor para vehiculos



## richard07 (Oct 5, 2007)

Buenas a todos, este es mi primera vez en el foro, simplemente quisiera que me orientaran o si me puden ayudar con un problema que tengo. Necesito un sensor para la tapa de combustible de vehiculos terrestres. No es que lo quiera desarrollar simplemente necesito que me orienten donde puedo buscar, que tipo de sensor tengo que utilizar o si ya existe un producto final. Les comento que no soy electronico es por este motivo que recurro a ustedes. Desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo y respuestas.

Salu2


----------



## agustinmista (Oct 5, 2007)

hola colega, no entendi bien si lo que necesitas es que se encienda algo al abrirla o debes medir el combustible.

si solo necesitas encender algo es sencillo. te paso un circuito con un relevador, y un pulsador normal cerrado.

este tendras que adaptarlo para que al abrir la tapa de combustible se presione este pulsador. El transistor puede ser cualquier NPN de uso general tipo 2n3094 o bc547.

no se si  sera de utilidad, pero fue lo mas sencillo qu se me ocurrio   

Favor de corregirme si estoy equivocado con mi diseño


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Que quieres detectar ?

Su apertura, en caso afirmativo 
Bajo ningun concepto puedes aplicar contactos electricos, por cuestion de seguridad, Vapores Combustibles + Chispa del Contacto = Desastre

Una alternativa
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets2/42/420917_1.pdf

Este detecta el paso de luz dentro de una ranura, tu tapa de combustible cuando esta colocada cierra el paso, al retirarce lo abre y este cambo es detectado por algun circuito
Incluso en forma directa te puede manejar un led, tapa colocada: Led apagado, tapa salida led encendido.

Si esto no es lo que necesitas, ignorar


----------



## richard07 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hola, gracias por su rapida respuesta, en si lo que necesito es un sensor que al abrir la tapa de combustible del vehiculo me emita una señal ya tengo el aparato que captura esa señal el problema es que no se como generar la señal con algun tipo de sensor y como dice fogonazo no debe poseer corriente o culaquier otro metodo para generar la señal que pueda llegar a ser peligroso ya que las consecuencias serian catastroficas. Voy a chequear la información que me brindaron y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## rbarriae (Dic 4, 2007)

Coloca un imán en la tapa y en el tubo donde cierra la tapa pones un sensor hall. Cuando la tapa esté cerrada el sensor detecta el imán y envia una señal, cuando la tapa esté abierta el sensor no detecta el imán y deja de enviar señal. No hay contactos que produscan chispa y se puede usar bajos voltajes de operación. Muy efectivo y seguro en ambientes peligrosos.


Saludos.


----------



## bernico (Ene 21, 2010)

Buenas, disculpen mi ignorancia pero esta senal que envia, podria llegar a funcionar con un Gps o lo que sea y que avise cuando el tanque esta abierto o cuando esta cerrado.

Me gustaria saber cuando la persona abre el tanque o cuantas veces abrio la tapa del tanque. No se si me entienden. Alguien podria darme una mano con esto?

Saludos gracias


----------



## xvladx (Ene 22, 2010)

Te comento que existen GPS con entradas llamadas de alarma (contactos secoo del tipo TTL o digital) y ademas se venden los sensores para detectar la apertura de la tapa del tanque de nafta.

Te dejo un link donde venden este equipamiento en Argentina, el costo es de aprox. u$s 270 

www.trend-tek.com

Espero te sirva.


----------

